
Gitlab Is Coming to Xfce - severine
https://mail.xfce.org/pipermail/xfce4-dev/2020-April/032436.html
======
nuritzi
At GitLab, we're really excited about this announcement! With GNOME, KDE and
now Xfce moving to GitLab, we're definitely gaining traction as the preferred
platform for open source projects to thrive at scale.

While all these orgs are very excited about hosting code on GitLab and about
the CI/CD features we have, migration and consolidation of other tools is
still ongoing for some of them. I think this is a big area of opportunity for
GitLab since we're building a platform that allows so much more than just code
hosting and great CI/CD. We're looking forward to becoming even better at
other stages of the software development lifecycle so that GitLab can be used
as the single platform to collaborate on building great software.

If anyone is interested in learning more about upcoming priorities for GitLab
and its overall direction, check out:
[https://about.gitlab.com/direction/](https://about.gitlab.com/direction/)

And for others who are working on open source projects and want to try us out,
check out our GitLab for Open Source program:
[https://about.gitlab.com/solutions/open-
source/](https://about.gitlab.com/solutions/open-source/) Through this program
you get access to our top tiers for free along with 50K free CI minutes.

